# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 47)



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2021)

*Other than throwing away worn out bandsaw blades, do you have a clever use for them?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
If you set your goals ridiculously high and it's a failure, you will fail above everyone else's success.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2021)

I got nuthin.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 21, 2021)

You mean to tell me that you're supposed to change your bandsaw blade

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 21, 2021)

I made a couple of Didgeridoos several years back out of Yucca stalks using a 4-5" piece of 3 tpi blade bent into a U shape screwed to a piece of Saguaro rib as a tool handle. It was then used to scrape out the split Yucca to create the hollow necessary to create the sounds Didgi's help produce. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 21, 2021)

Rip a strip of 2 x 4 just wide enough to set the blade in.
Paint it black, or dark gray, or camo.
Put it on the ground outside your windows, and anyone trying to break in will step on them, & puncture their feet....bad.
Or, put them in your driveway for anti-tire spikes.
It will discourage people from using your driveway as a turn around.
Or, ...wrap them around a baseball bat, set them in epoxy, and use it as a defensive weapon.
It really makes a mess of whatever you hit, or if they try to grab it away from you, they will soon let go.
Believe me.
Just kidding folks. Relax.

HTH.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> Rip a strip of 2 x 4 just wide enough to set the blade in.
> Paint it black, or dark gray, or camo.
> Put it on the ground outside your windows, and anyone trying to break in will step on them, & puncture their feet....bad.
> Or, put them in your driveway for anti-tire spikes.
> ...


You must live in bad neighborhood............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 21, 2021)

Drying rack.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 21, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Drying rack.
> 
> View attachment 218604


I thought I remembered seeing some blades reused here on wb





Drying Rack


You know how one thing leads to another? You start something and just can't stop. Well on Sunday, I made my first sphere. @barry richardson warned me it could be addictive, and was correct. Gotta have a little finish on the spheres right? Well I don't know if anybody else knows it, but...



woodbarter.com




Ah yes, there it is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks for that link, I was too lazy to search for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 21, 2021)

I've seen sections of bandsaw blade ground to custom shapes for small scrapers....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 21, 2021)

I bet if you weave them into baskets, they would be sharp looking. Thought Herb was on a roll, until he said kidding.

I don't think I have ever thrown one away. Being metal, we recycle, but I'm sure some people do trash them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 21, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Drying rack.
> 
> View attachment 218604


Great idea. I’ve seen something similar without using a board. Just bend several blade sections 90 degrees in the middle and they’ll stay upright.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> You mean to tell me that you're supposed to change your bandsaw blade


Only when they break, Lou. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 22, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Only when they break, Lou. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


So you don't weld your broken ones? If still good and sharp, I have them repaired, if plenty heavy, sharpened as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

